# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  El crecimiento del nivel del mar del Mediterráneo se acelera

## ben-amar

Viernes, 25/2/2011, 05:49 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad

REPORTAJE
El crecimiento del nivel del mar del Mediterráneo se acelera
El agua subió 20 centímetros durante el siglo XX y lo hará otros 35 en el XXI - El Instituto de Oceanografía alerta de las consecuencias del cambio climático

DIEGO NARVÁEZ - Málaga - 25/02/2011
El ritmo de crecimiento del nivel del mar Mediterráneo se ha acelerado "bruscamente" en los últimos años, hasta alcanzar unos tres milímetros anuales, casi el doble que los registros que se conocieron en la última década del siglo XX. Junto a este aumento de nivel del agua, el calentamiento (en torno a 0,8 grados en el último siglo) y una mayor salinidad son las principales consecuencias que el cambio climático tiene en el mar Mediterráneo y, si bien de momento no ha llegado a producir alteraciones relevantes en el ecosistema porque la temperatura en las profundidades apenas ha variado, su alcance futuro es imprevisible, según advierte una investigación del Instituto Español de Oceanografía.
A lo largo del siglo XX se estima que el nivel del agua del Mediterráneo aumentó en torno a unos 20 centímetros, y de mantenerse la tendencia actual volvería a incrementarse entre 30 y 35 centímetros en este siglo, aunque la materia no se presta a trazar ecuaciones exactas -entre 1950 y 1990 por ejemplo hubo un descenso de nivel atribuible a un anómalo ascenso de la presión atmosférica-. "Conocemos lo que ha ocurrido hasta ahora, pero no podemos saber lo que va a pasar, y lo que ha pasado en 10 años no tiene porque pasar igual en los siguientes", matiza Manuel Vargas Yáñez, coordinador del segundo estudio Cambio climático en el Mediterráneo español, presentado ayer en Málaga.

Los efectos de este crecimiento del nivel del mar serán muy diferentes según las zonas en función de las características geológicas y de la ocupación que haya tenido la costa. "Si el nivel del mar sube en la vertical en una zona de acantilados, no supone ningún problema; pero allí donde haya zonas de playa, deltas de río, o costas densamente construidas, lógicamente el impacto sobre las personas va a ser más importante", explica Vargas.

El equipo investigador previene contra el alarmismo y pretende que el estudio sirva de referencia para prevenir. "Hay que guardar un equilibrio entre los dos extremos, sería tan error pensar que no ocurre nada como que nos va a arrasar el agua, eso no va a ocurrir y puede producir un hartazgo alentar de una gran catástrofe", afirma Vargas.

Junto al estudio científico se presentó un resumen para gestores y responsables de políticas medioambientales en el que se afirma que aunque ahora se redujeran las emisiones de CO

2 hasta niveles de hace 20 años, el aumento de la temperatura y del nivel del mar seguirían creciendo en las próximas tres décadas igual que si no se hiciera nada porque el clima tiene una inercia.

Las oscilaciones en el comportamiento del Mediterráneo no obedecen solo a la inercia natural, y si bien lo que depende de las leyes de la naturaleza puede predecirse, no ocurre así con lo que se deba al comportamiento humano. "Hay siempre un calentamiento natural que hace por ejemplo que el agua ocupe más volumen, y eso se debe a la presión atmosférica, pero lo que ocurre es que la mitad de las cifras que estamos registrando no tienen explicación en ese fenómeno, por tanto el crecimiento es achacable a que hay más masa de agua porque se están deshaciendo las grandes masas de hielo", apunta Vargas

El estudio recoge por primera vez datos oceanográficos y atmosféricos desde 1948 hasta 2008 con la aplicación de un sistema de observación pionero en Europa y que permite apreciar oscilaciones periódicas. Parte de la importancia del estudio, según su coordinador, es esa perspectiva, porque hay muchos análisis parciales que pueden resultar engañosos o contradictorios. Por ejemplo, entre 1948 y 1970 hubo un enfriamiento del agua del Mediterráneo, al que sucedió un periodo de fuerte ascenso. Hasta 2005, la temperatura en las aguas superficiales aumentó entre 0,12 y 0,5 grados, según las zonas.

----------

